# Mpt3 Coil Rebuild



## TommyL (19/8/14)

Hey guys

I'm looking at rebuilding a mini protank 3 coil as my first rebuild and just have some questions..

Will 0.16mm nichrome (pretty much all I can get at the moment) be alright with about a 2mm wrapping? I'm aiming at 1.5-1.8ohms

My main concern is getting a lot of flavour and clouds
Will it function nice on a vision spinner 1 1300mah?

I will be using cotton wicks


----------



## DoubleD (19/8/14)

Hey bud, mpt3's are awesome, mostly due to the heaps of info on them such as coil rebuilds, try a youtube search. Riptrippers does a great tutorial on the mpt3.
And yes, the vision spinner will do great with the protank, imho its the best stealth setup in its 'class'


----------

